# To repair or replace, that is the question



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We have been toying with the idea of replacing our 1135 Massey with loader, but I am not sure what to replace it with. We want to stay within 120hp, and stay around that $30,000 mark if possible.

The massey is getting to the point where it is going to need a clutch, and the hydraulics are getting weak; I think both pumps need to be replaced, and the hydraulics need to be flushed as they freeze up when it is extremely cold out. I am thinking it will cost somewhere around $10,000 to fix the ole girl.

I am kind of leaning towards replacing instead of fixing. One thing going for the ole girl is she is not at pos like that 2745 I had. After last summer with the 2745 I am kind of wanting to get as far away form Massey Ferguson as I can. Besides I am not really sure I want to stick a bunch of money into a 40+ year old tractor. One thing going for the ole girl is that she is probably worth more now than what dad paid for it in 2006, he paid seven grand for it, and we have not really put to much into it. A head gasket a couple years ago, and a front axle and pivot.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The right deal on an MX Maxxum like an MX120 or MX135 would fit your needs.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I do all my own mechanical work so I would opt for fixing it myself. Parts to put a clutch in should run less than 1k. I wouldn't jump to replacing hydraulic pumps I would get a service manual and some pressure gauges and start testing. Maybe something simple.

My allis chalmers 7000 lost hydraulic pressure this summer. Turns out a seal in the pump blew out. 100 bucks for a seal kit and bearings and it was good as new.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Put a clutch in it. Keep it. Buy another tractor anyway. Whatever money you can get out of it won’t be much if you admit to anyone it needs hydraulic work. It will still make you a decent extra tractor if you aren’t counting on it as your primary.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I do all my own mechanical work so I would opt for fixing it myself. Parts to put a clutch in should run less than 1k. I wouldn't jump to replacing hydraulic pumps I would get a service manual and some pressure gauges and start testing. Maybe something simple.
> 
> My allis chalmers 7000 lost hydraulic pressure this summer. Turns out a seal in the pump blew out. 100 bucks for a seal kit and bearings and it was good as new.


You can hear some chattering in the pumps. We don't really have the tools to break the tractor in half, so we would have to have someone do it.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I had a pump chatter this summer all it was was a loose pump coupler. Different brand but could be a simple fix.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

If it needs a clutch and the pumps are making noise then around here something of that vintage is a salvage/parts tractor at best and the price will reflect it, no way would it be worth over 2-3k here.

IIRC that uses a charge pump to feed the main radial pump. I would start checking pressures, checking pump drive coupler/bushings, and cutting open the filter looking for issues. If the hydraulic oil is freezing to the point it won't work in the cold you have a serious water issue that very well could have wrecked a pump.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

There’s no guarantee that even after dumping $30k on a different tractor you still wouldn’t get hit with a huge repair bill.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> There's no guarantee that even after dumping $30k on a different tractor you still wouldn't get hit with a huge repair bill.


That's true but spending $10k to repair a $5,000 dinosaur isn't usually good practice.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Not hard or time consuming to replace a clutch in that tractor. A solid floor, blocks and a couple floor jacks are all you need. Two of us did one in 5 hrs. As for your hyds freezing up that's just piss poor maintenance and hopefully it didn't go too far. A reman hyd pump is $1500 and a charge pump less. $4000 or less for all you would need, if the pumps are even bad. Replace it if you want too, but if you don't learn to change fluids your next one will fail too. Nothing personal. If you do replace it try to buy a tractor with a wet clutch for loader work.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Extensive diagnostics need to be performed before considering buying new hyd pumps. Many hyd pumps have been replaced to determine that old replaced pump was not the cause for hyd problems.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Like the others have said, if your oil has enough water in it to freeze in the winter, you have already galled up the pistons in your pump. No sense even diagnosing it. Its pretty much junk. And to second what carcajou said, your maintenance needs to change. If it doesnt, you will just destroy that $30,000 in short order too.

My CPA always says the cheapest piece of machinery to run is the one you already own.... And he understands farming as he is one himself. Doesnt run anything super new but everything is paid for in cash, inputs and all. He must be doing something right. And before you say its cuz hes a CPA as well as a farmer, so hes got extra cash, I guarantee you he would not do anything unless it paid its own way....


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm a "keeper", but it can bite me in the ass too. No good answer really. Most other businesses factor lifespan/repairs into their charge for goods. and services. Can't do that with farming. You're stuck with what the market offers for your production. And what you get at market is fixed by the buyers. They know what it costs you to operate, and give you just enough to keep going. And you thought Tenant Farming was dead :lol: :lol:


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I understand completely where you're at cowboy. Similar situations here, no place to do anything serious wrenching, don't have a huge array of tools and running a lot of aged iron. I've always tried fixing, but it gets costly and contrary to what some of the others have thrown out for numbers I believe if you're going to end up hiring the clutch and hydraulic work you're a bit high but not over thinking depending on how much your particular shop charges. I just stick 7k into my 4030 JD for trans work. If I were in your shoes I'd look seriously at getting a different tractor for before sticking money into that old Massey.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Different tractors still have clutches (more costly ones too), newer tractors also have expensive complicated hydraulics (that once froze full of water will cost more than you could imagine).

You don't need anything fancy to split a tractor for a clutch. I do all mine outside on a level gravel pad, with nothing more than some hand tools, cribbing, jack, etc.


----------

